# Rustic, carved, recycled table



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Under construction, I dry fitted the legs and rails together to look at the proportions and check the fit. I like the look. I was thinking of adding some bands saw work to the bottom of the rails and then adding a carving in the middle like a flower or something. I was thinking of making the top similar to the chunk of wood resting there.

Is there a name for the angled pressure block? It's dadoed into the rails and lag bolted into the legs and makes a very rigid assembly. Rails are mortised into the legs also. It was all kind of wobbly until I ran the lag bolts home and then it tightened up like a $2 watch.

Made from old glue-lam beam ends.

I'm going to use this on my covered patio so it will be outside but covered.

Bret


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy crap Lola that's awesome! You _carved_ all the contours in each of those legs? Very impressive. 

I'm not sure what you're referring to about the angled pressure blocks. I'm sure someone here will jump in with the right info.

Good work, looking forward to seeing it finished.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Contours with band saw*

Smitty, The contours of the legs are mainy cut with the band saw. Only the claw and ball feet are carved with chisle and mallet which is trying my patience as it is.

I take a photo of the angle block and post it later.

Bret


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks impressive as hell at this stage. Can't wait to see the finished product. How did you get the feet carvings to match all four legs so well?

I'm always impressed by peoples carving ability because I have none.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*They don't match*

Colt,

The hand carving doesn't really match all that well from one to the other. That's the beauty of hand carving. It's simply a matter of cutting away everything that does not look like what you want it to look like.

Smitty,

Here are those photos I promised showing the angled corner block and the joinery. Then showing it drawn up tight with the lag bolt in place, Note: I only used the middle bolt hole. The top and bottom holes are a mistake due to the counter-sunk holes which I discovered weakened the block making want to split. It's important to leave space between the back of the block and the leg so it has room to tighten itself up.

Bret


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Looks impressive as hell at this stage.


Couldn't have said it better myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice,I think sometimes not making everything match perfectly gives it character.Itchy Brother


----------

